# Cyclogest pessaries - TMI question for anyone using these!



## Katerina75 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm putting in two of these vaginally at night...the nurse just said to push them in as far as possible.  I have been putting in one, then the other behind it, if you know what I mean - is that ok or should they be side by side?

Have just been alarmed by the amount of leakage coming out during the day and not had any side effects from them yet after four days - last time I had very sore boobs and cramps whilst on the 2WW but I can't remember how soon after starting the pessaries the symptoms happened!  

Sorry for the TMI but would be grateful for any help.


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

totally normally. I wore panty liners and it seemed to leak "through" the pany liners. In fact, I had to through away several pairs of knickers as I couldn't clean out the stuff... 

but I now have a beautiful daughter, and I would happily go through all that gross sticky mess again!


----------



## Katerina75 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks Praline - and yes, you're right to point out it is worth the grossness!


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Try the Asda own bladder control liners (mini) to absorb the leakage. They're a bit thicker but you get used to them. I also found it useful to go to the loo after the 20 to 30 min lay down after insertion and get rid of as much of the wax as poss then.


----------



## Katerina75 (Sep 17, 2008)

oh good tip purplejr - I've bought ordinary pantyliners but it didn't occur to me that "bladder control" type ones would actually do the job much better.


----------

